# Radiophonic Workshop - Possum



## poetd (Oct 27, 2018)

Just saw this on Bleep and snapped it up immediately.
Always found the output from the Radiophonic Workshop fascinating going right back to the genius work of Delia Derbyshire.

Very haunting. An interesting mix of modern and old styles. 
(film looks nice and messed up too  )


----------

